# My dorothy heels, help!



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 5, 2009)

Sooo I just bought these spectacular heels and I have **no** idea as to what to wear with them. I know I could pair 'em with some dark wash jeans and a black top but that's so cliche. Any ideas on an outfit that won't overpower the shoes?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

maybe a black pencil skirt and a red top? that'd look cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 freaking love the shoes by the way!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 5, 2009)

Those shoes are AMAZING!  Me want them...


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 5, 2009)

Those shoes are amazing! I would do a black skirt with either a white or red top. Make sure not to wear too much jewelry because you want those sequins to shine!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

A little black dress would be good!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

i agree with the black pencil skirt, especially if its got a little flutter in the back.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the idea of doing something flirty and black. Like a black dress that just begs for a belt. I would do the belt in black to play it safe, red to match, or the same powder blue of Dorthy's dress to be kitschy.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 7, 2009)

a little black dress, dark wash denim with a white wifebeater-think gwen stefani, these heels totally remind me of her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theyd look so cute with a short dark denim dress too


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. Wore them to my moms birthday with a high waist skirt and it was a huge hit. :]


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 7, 2009)

^What did you decide to wear for a top?

Where did you get them, by the way? I LOVE those shoes.


----------



## mommyto3 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.fivetone.com/product.cfm?id=2836&type=brand  don't know if they're cheaper anywhere else.

Gorgeous shoes! I'm trying to convince my hubby I need them, lol.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 8, 2009)

I got mine off of hot topic but they're Iron Fist brand shoes. They also come in black with a black and purples striped heel. I love the bottoms because there's a house printed on the bottom!

I wore a white satin button up top and let the focus go on my shoes. :] A while ago I bought wicked witch of the west bottlecap earrings from Etsy and wore this with!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_I got mine off of hot topic but they're Iron Fist brand shoes. They also come in black with a black and purples striped heel. I love the bottoms because there's a house printed on the bottom!

I wore a white satin button up top and let the focus go on my shoes. :] A while ago I bought wicked witch of the west bottlecap earrings from Etsy and wore this with!_

 
That sounds really cute. Good choices =)


----------



## HollyJFerguson (Jan 23, 2010)

I have red sequinned Dorothy shoes with a bow on the front that I wore with a blue shoulderless gingham top, black jeans, a lot of confidence and irony.

My black tank dress works well too.


----------

